# World cup



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

The England team will fly into Glasgow airport to be sure of a heroes welcome


----------



## gw4khq (Oct 27, 2009)

Does that make the whole team offside?


----------



## GM1 (Sep 30, 2008)

The DUTCH beat Brasil!!! 2-1!


----------

